# USB Control Board for MACH3



## e.picler (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello to all!

I need a help from this great forum team.

I'm currently changing the original control from my CNC lathe, it does not work properly with the Windows (conflicts) and stop in the middle of operation and the windows closes the control software.
So I decided to change to the Mach3.

My question is regarding the Mach controller board. I was advised that the connection of the board with the PC cannot be via USB port, it MUST be via Parallel port because the synchronization of the chuck spindle with the "Z" Axis for machining Threads.

Does anyone here have experience with Mch3 on lathe to confirm/or not that information?
My preference is to use USB connection because I use a Notebook on this lathe.

Another help needed is regarding MACRO to control ATC.
This lathe has a small Tool Turret with 8 positions and I have no idea how to write a Macro for Mach3.
The turret is a ratchet type driven by a step motor that rotate 45 degrees for each tool a back a few degrees to hold the turret in position.

Anyone could help?
 Very much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Edi


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry Edi but I cant help much. I have a lathe running on Mach3 but it is on the parallel port. Just a breakout board and geckos. Trying to keep it simple. Dont care about threading. I have single pointed on my lathe twice in my life so I did'nt bother with that on the CNC. Be alot of work and money for something I would never use. The turret I would like to have so I'm a little jealous about that one.


----------



## XD351 (Mar 6, 2019)

When i set up my cheap cnc engraver one thing that kept popping up was that apparently mach3 doesn’t like laptops or notebooks - something to do with the power settings to help conserve battery power iirc. I just bought an old pc ( win xp ) with a parallel port and used that .  I can’t speak from experience but would  mach 4 will do what you want ?


----------



## Twinbelt (Mar 9, 2019)

could you use a dockng station that has a parallel port on it?


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Mar 9, 2019)

There are some good usb to parallel convertors available. I've had luck with USB to RS232 in the past, but not what you are after.  But only buy a convertor that you can find some good reviews on.  
If there is also a power management problem (sleep mode scheduling, etc) that can usually be fixed in the power management part of windows. Much easier said than done, I know.


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 9, 2019)

Go to Mach4. There are several good USB connected motion devices, and some connected by ethernet. When I did the lathe build class we used a PoKey57CNC board by poscope.com. There are also some good ones from PMDX.com. Mach3 can work with the ethernet smoothstepper, but why start a project with a program that has not had new development in years. Mach4 was specifically designed to get away from all the issues you mentioned, like parallel ports, problems with laptops, etc. It also has vastly improved I/O for controlling things like tool changers.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 10, 2019)

Best advice in the forum!!!    As Ron points out Mach3 is on life support.   If you want to stay in the Mach world go with Mach 4.    On the other hand if you need a new GCode processor there are many option available these days.    I would most certainly investigate the options available for lathe CNC's as some do better than others.   There is a much larger focus on CNC milling than lathe work.



RonGinger said:


> Go to Mach4. There are several good USB connected motion devices, and some connected by ethernet. When I did the lathe build class we used a PoKey57CNC board by poscope.com. There are also some good ones from PMDX.com. Mach3 can work with the ethernet smoothstepper, but why start a project with a program that has not had new development in years. Mach4 was specifically designed to get away from all the issues you mentioned, like parallel ports, problems with laptops, etc. It also has vastly improved I/O for controlling things like tool changers.


----------



## e.picler (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you Guys for the help!
I have sent to ArtSoft (opened a ticket) asking them a firm answere about USB not being capable for thread.
They gave me a vague answer, I'm still in doubt.
To go for the Mach4 I think is the best choice. 
I was also considering a sheap chinese cotroller like this one on the link bellow.

http://www.szghauto.com/index.php?c=product&id=131  US$ 375,00 with all cables and power supply.

Taking into consideration that I will have to by a license for the Mach4 and pay for someone to develop a Macro for me, it would worth to by this semi-professional controller that is ready for Toll Turret (ATC).

Thank you for your help.

Edi


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 10, 2019)

I have a 9x20 lathe on mach3 and parallel that would not work on a USB uc100 controller. USB is not real time and will loose sync threading.
  My new lathe, I just built is a 11x26 with a Centoid Acorn controller that is amazing. It has real cnc lathe features because it is made by a company that makes real cnc equipment.
centroid         http://centroidcnc.com/centroid_diy/acorn_cnc_controller.html

Steve


----------



## e.picler (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Steve!
That is great! I will stick with that.
It was really a great advise, you have saved my day.

Centroid will fit as a gloove on my small touch screen notebook.

I'm so thankful for your help/advise.

Edi


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Mar 11, 2019)

I have tested several laptops , wouldn't believe it doesn't work on a laptop . 
It's true , timing is all over the place . 
Tried disabling power control scemes , tried running a lite version of windows XP .
Nothing seems to work . 


BUT , then I found a fix . Found it on the net , din't invent it myself . 

Assuming an XP machine , you have to go in device manager / computer /ACPI-PC 
and change that driver from ACPI-PC to standard PC .
Standard pc is known an listed by XP if you click change driver . 
This is quite an invasive change , so I suggest doing this only an a non essential laptop . 
Several devices , like printer drivers etc will need reinstalling after this change . 

The good news however , the timing on such a modified laptop is now rock steady , better then a desktop . 
I've tested this on 4 different laptops , an HP , a DELL , a brandless and an ASUS . 
Each and every time this works like a charm . 

Another issue is that on some laptops the parallel port works at 3Volt instead of 5Volt . 
Some breakoutboards don't like that and will loose steps and all kinds of weird stuff . 
Any good breakoutboard with active buffers will take care of that . 

Good luck 
Pat


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 11, 2019)

Glad to help you Edi
 One of the things I just love is automatic tool measurement. I made an insulated touch off part to fit in the chuck and once you set up your master tool all others will automatically touch off and set their offsets.
Have fun
Steve


----------

